# Hanns G HW191D Monitor Not Working on DVI



## kriscorrie (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello,

I have recently purchase a Hanns G 19" Widescreen monitor, model number HW191D. Up until now i have using it in anologue VGA mode, but i recently purchase the DVI link cable to go with it and attempted to use it for the first time last night with little to no success.

Under VGA the monitor works a treat. When i connect the DVI cable, and remove the VGA connection whilst logged under windows i can retain my screen, but as soon as i reboot i lose the screen after the windows splash screen. The only way i can get a display back is to remove the DVI link and go back to analogue.

I have a Radeon X850 pro video card with DVI connection so as far as im aware this should work fine.

Anyone have any idea of what my problem may be? 

Given whats happening im thinking that the DVI might have a different Max Resolution than VGA but without documentation i have no idea what it would be.

Any help would be much appreciated

thanks

kristofer


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Not sure if you've this but on some monitors you need to have the DVI connected and the analog cable completely disconnected from the LCD before you turn on the LCD and computer.


----------



## Jacksdaddy (Jul 30, 2007)

kriscorrie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have recently purchase a Hanns G 19" Widescreen monitor, model number HW191D. Up until now i have using it in anologue VGA mode, but i recently purchase the DVI link cable to go with it and attempted to use it for the first time last night with little to no success.
> 
> ...


Kris, Hi. I'm having the same trouble you are. My digital widescreen monitor works fine (for analog) as long as I use the VGA cord. DVI-I is completely dead. I can hear the computer in the boot-up process, but no power to the monitor though. 
I was hoping you found out something about yours that might help me. I sure would appreciate it man.

And/or if there's anyone else that's encountered this problem and (and a solution would help). Thanks, Tim


----------



## davdiblue100 (Aug 10, 2007)

I had the same problem. There's not really a driver for the HW191D for Vista ... but I installed the driver for my ATI graphics card for vista ... and it all works!!!!!!

So ... best thing is get the latest graphics card driver ... if you just let Vista get the driver it ain't gonna work


----------



## cheddah (Oct 4, 2007)

I also have this issue with using the same HannsG monitor with an ATI Sapphire 256MB card. Runs fine on VGA but no signal on re-boot on DVI. Seems to be a common problem so where is the answer? I read in another forum it might be to do with the PSU rating. I run a Shuttle XP PC (small form factor) with a 200W PSU - kinda small compared to most. Does anyone know if this is a real problem?


----------

